# Conversor USB-Serial



## neoroger (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola a todos 

mi problema es que me he comprado un conversor usb-serial para programar pics sin el puerto serial, que mi pc no tiene. El problema está en que cuando ya lo tengo instalado, y configurado para que funcione como el puerto COM4 (ya que es el unico que, segun la configuracion del driver, tengo libre), le doy a LEER en el ICprog, y tarda siglos en leer! pero como 20 minutos o asi. La luz del programador (uno compatible con TE20, que nunca me habia dado errores) que indica la comunicacion, parpadea constantemente.

Ademas, solo funciona cuando pongo, en la configuracion del Hardware del IcProg, que el programador funciona a trevés de la interfaz "Windows API", y si pongo "direct I/O" hace como que lo lee, pero no se enciende la luz del programador, y no lee lo que tengo en el pic. Y esto ultimo si que lo hace a velocidad normal.

Como puedo solucionar esto?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## W S N (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola neoroger, yo tengo el mismo problema, tengo un portatil que solo trae puertos USB y firewire tambien un TE20X, y me pasa exactamente lo mismo que a ti, parece ser que la intensidad de corrirente de un puerto USB de un portatil no es suficiente para lograr que un programador de estas caracteristicas logre funcionar  por meritos propios, la amplificación de la tensión y corriente para poder poner el pic a programar correctamnete es demasiado escasa, creo que deve de llegar a unos 8,5 V como minimo, pero no llega.

He pensado que se podria modificar el TE20-X para alimentarlo exteriormente pero yo no se lo suficiente como para asegurar que no me cargaria el puerto USB o el adaptador de Serie/USB,

Es posible que alguien sepa?..... quien sabe?


----------



## perik (Mar 31, 2008)

yo ya probe a alimentarlo exteriormente y sin exito rotundo


----------



## W S N (Abr 1, 2008)

Pues lo mismo digo, he hecho varios montajes de programadores diferentes, con alimentacion externa, no funciono ninguno, me sigue saliendo el tipico error 0000F , tambien he observado que el Pic , en este caso un 16F84A-04 se calentaba demasiado, posiblemente ya este quemado, no he conseguido aprender a programar PIC con un programador Te20x ni con pipo ni con otros del mismo tipo, en fin tendre que gastarme 100 euros mas o menos en uno comercial que disponga de conexion USB.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 1, 2008)

hola
No continueis perdiendo el tiempo, es inutil. En el foro ya se ha comentado en alguna ocasion el tema este.
El t20 no funciona con el cable adaptador de USB a serie.


----------



## W S N (Abr 13, 2008)

Bueno, posiblemente alguien con conosimientos en el tema sepa como y por donde alimentar exteriormente  el TE20 para poderlo usar en portatiles.

Saludos


----------



## perik (Abr 16, 2008)

wiserlander dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, posiblemente alguien con conosimientos en el tema sepa como y por donde alimentar exteriormente  el TE20 para poderlo usar en portatiles.
> 
> Saludos




 Ni te molestes ,es perder dinero tiempo y categoria, olvidalo.


----------



## garciburbu (Abr 16, 2008)

Como decis lo mejor es olvidarlo, yo lo he intentado de mil maneras y nada, al final me construi un GTP-USB, con el cual puedo grabar practicamente cualquier pic de 8,14,18,28 y 40. Si quereis información me dais un toque y os paso todo.
Chao


----------



## lalala (Nov 24, 2008)

Llevo unas semanas dandole vueltas a como usar mi te20 con el portátil pero despues de leer en muchos sitios el problema con las tensiones en los conversores  USB-serie me desanimé un poco. La cuestión es que leyendo acerca del uso de gráficas PCI-e con los nuevos expresscard me saltó la duda de si estos buses no serían capaces de dar la tensión extra necesaria para porgramar los PICs. De entre la oferta (ebay y mercadolibre segun google) sólo uno menciona que SI funciona con los PICs pero queria ver si alguien los ha probado ya...

Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Nov 24, 2008)

garciburbu dijo:
			
		

> Como decis lo mejor es olvidarlo, yo lo he intentado de mil maneras y nada, al final me construi un GTP-USB, con el cual puedo grabar practicamente cualquier pic de 8,14,18,28 y 40. Si quereis información me dais un toque y os paso todo.
> Chao



¿De donde sacaste el FirmWare del GTP-USB del WinPIC800 si no es libre?


----------



## Ferny (Nov 24, 2008)

Yo me compré por ebay uno que funciona a través de USB y perfecto, programa los pic en cuestión de segundos y obviamente funciona también en portátiles  El software que trae es muy sencillo de utilizar, lo probé en XP pero no sé si funcionará en otros sistemas...

Simplemente buscar este código en www.ebay.com y os aparecerá: 360110505586


----------



## Meta (Nov 24, 2008)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> *obviamente* funciona también en portátiles



Compruébalo y hablaremos de obviamente.


----------



## Ferny (Nov 25, 2008)

http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picusbrp5.png



Ya te dije que funcionaba... lo estuve usando hace unos meses, ahora lo volví a poner para sacar la "foto". Ojo, que no dije que la conexión fuera por serie, es 100% por USB, el programador trae un pic con soporte USB que es el que hace todo el trabajo.


----------



## hamanu12 (Mar 1, 2010)

garciburbu dijo:


> Como decis lo mejor es olvidarlo, yo lo he intentado de mil maneras y nada, al final me construi un GTP-USB, con el cual puedo grabar practicamente cualquier pic de 8,14,18,28 y 40. Si quereis información me dais un toque y os paso todo.
> Chao


 
me interesa saber como construiste el gtp-usb me podrias mandar las instrucciones por fa?


----------

